# Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden



## lucdec (20. November 2008)

*Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*

Hi,

ich habe seit mehreren Tagen das Problem, dass ich Wikipedia nicht mehr öffnen kann. *In keiner Sprache.*

Wenn ich auf die Seite gehen will kommt ein "Die Webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden". Wenn ich dann noch eine Diagnose mache erhalte ich folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OS: Windows Vista 
Browser: IE 

(Mit Google Chrome funktioniert es auch nicht.)

Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*

da gibt es für D leichte beschrönkugnen wegen eines rechtsstreits, aber über

http://www.wikipedia.org

müßte es gehen.

bei mir geht es, auch wenn ich von dort aus zur dt. seite gehe.


----------



## lucdec (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*



			
				Herbboy am 20.11.2008 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> da gibt es für D leichte beschrönkugnen wegen eines rechtsstreits, aber über
> 
> http://www.wikipedia.org
> 
> ...



Nein, auch darin liegt es leider nicht. -> "Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"

(Ich dachte der Rechtsstreit sei mittlerweile geklärt?)


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*



			
				lucdec am 20.11.2008 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 20.11.2008 18:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 keine ahnung, aber WENN alle so ein problem hätte, dann wohl deswegen.


schalt mal deinen router aus und wieder ein. 

bei mir geht es wie gesagt.


----------



## fiumpf (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*



			
				Herbboy am 20.11.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir geht es wie gesagt.


Bei mir geht es auch. Über die Adresse die bei dir Probleme bereitet
http://de.wikipedia.org
funktioniert es.


----------



## lucdec (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*

Das mit dem Router mache ich in so einem Fall als erstes.

Was könnte mit dem DNS Problem gemeint sein?  

Edit: Jetzt gehts wieder. Mal sehen ob das bleibt.


----------



## lucdec (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*



			
				lucdec am 20.11.2008 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Router mache ich in so einem Fall als erstes.
> 
> Was könnte mit dem DNS Problem gemeint sein?
> 
> Edit: Jetzt gehts wieder. Mal sehen ob das bleibt.



So, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Nix mehr funktionieren...   

Hat jemand eine Idee bezüglich des DNS Problems?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*

gehen denn sonst alle seiten? is auch der PC schonmal neu gebootet worden?


----------



## fiumpf (20. November 2008)

*AW: Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*



			
				lucdec am 20.11.2008 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Idee bezüglich des DNS Problems?


Hast du einen bevorzugten DNS-Server eingestellt?
http://router-faq.de/einrichtung/winvista/tcpip/09.png

Router-FAQ


----------



## lucdec (21. November 2008)

*AW: Wikipedia kann nicht geöffnet werden*

Momentan funktioniert es wieder seit gestern Abend. Ich melde mich falls sich was ändert. 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

